# Haunted Squeaky Toy



## Erros (May 26, 2019)

This is going to be a weird post...I think I brought a cursed toy into my house 

Today, I stopped by a pet store and bought a new toy for Dio. He tore up a few recently, so I decided on one that looked durable. When I offered him the new toy, he ran off whining... It isn't too different from some of the other toys we have, so this was pretty unusual (same squeak sound, same texture, etc.). After a couple minutes of Dio barking and whining at the toy, I put it on top of the fridge.

Before bed, I decided to offer it to him again and it was just as scary as the first time! I tried tossing it, and he fetched, but instead of bringing it to me, took it to the furthest room and sat there watching it! He didn't squeak it once, just carried it away, set it down, and sat staring at it like it may jump at him!

So now, we're upstairs getting ready for bed and suddenly Dio runs back downstairs to sit here and stare at the toy! :crazy: This behavior is just so out of the normal for him I'm still shocked! I'm just going to get rid of it. It is terrorizing Dio and I've seen enough horror movies to know how this ends...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Phew! I thought you were going to say that it was the middle of the night and you heard the toy squeaking, and you got up to tell your dog not to play in the middle of the night, but you found your dog lying beside your bed...:-O

That toy definitely has creepy eyes! 
Good for Dio, he thinks it might be a danger so he's keeping watch on it! 

Hopefully it wasn't too expensive...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Just don't give it a name... like Chuckie!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He might change his mind. Save it until he is older.


----------



## Erros (May 26, 2019)

I ended up leaving the toy on the counter so Dio couldn't see it last night. This morning it was on the floor! I'm just going to assume one of the cats decided to play with it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this really you posting? Or the one eyed people eating monster? We need to know.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol lol!!!!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

That would be a good movie- the squeaky toy that tears out YOUR insides, as revenge for all the disemboweled squeaky toys.


----------



## Erros (May 26, 2019)

Good news! I decided to try the toy one more time before tossing it. Dio took it and gave it a good shake. Now he is treating it just like every other toy. Maybe he shook the ghost out of it?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Add another work venue to the German Shepherd's resume, exorcism! Who knew?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Erros said:


> I ended up leaving the toy on the counter so Dio couldn't see it last night. This morning it was on the floor! I'm just going to assume one of the cats decided to play with it!


Ha, ha, the cats now know how to get to him. How old is your dog?


----------



## Erros (May 26, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Ha, ha, the cats now know how to get to him. How old is your dog?


He is just under 6 months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Erros said:


> He is just under 6 months.


I'll give him credit for that.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Lol! I also have a “haunted toy” but in a different manner. It’s a squeaky rubber chicken and it never goes away. All toys either eventually get destroyed or lost, usually by my swift flowing creek in the front yard. Not the chicken. It’s floated down the creek a couple times for the dogs to discover it or the neighbors return it. It was stuck in a tree for months, eventually fell and the dogs got it. Lost in the weeds for who knows how long, they found it. I won’t see it for months and all of a sudden it’s back. And no matter how many puncture holes it gets, it still squeaks as annoyingly as ever. And the dogs love it.

I’m in a phase right now where it’s missing but, just awaiting it’s inevitable return!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

atomic said:


> Lol! I also have a “haunted toy” but in a different manner. It’s a squeaky rubber chicken and it never goes away. All toys either eventually get destroyed or lost, usually by my swift flowing creek in the front yard. Not the chicken. It’s floated down the creek a couple times for the dogs to discover it or the neighbors return it. It was stuck in a tree for months, eventually fell and the dogs got it. Lost in the weeds for who knows how long, they found it. I won’t see it for months and all of a sudden it’s back. And no matter how many puncture holes it gets, it still squeaks as annoyingly as ever. And the dogs love it.
> 
> I’m in a phase right now where it’s missing but, just awaiting it’s inevitable return!



Hilarious!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

atomic said:


> Lol! I also have a “haunted toy” but in a different manner. It’s a squeaky rubber chicken and it never goes away. All toys either eventually get destroyed or lost, usually by my swift flowing creek in the front yard. Not the chicken. It’s floated down the creek a couple times for the dogs to discover it or the neighbors return it. It was stuck in a tree for months, eventually fell and the dogs got it. Lost in the weeds for who knows how long, they found it. I won’t see it for months and all of a sudden it’s back. And no matter how many puncture holes it gets, it still squeaks as annoyingly as ever. And the dogs love it.
> 
> I’m in a phase right now where it’s missing but, just awaiting it’s inevitable return!


I have it's twin at my place.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Nothing at our house squeaks for more than a few minutes! 

Rumo unerringly finds the squeaker and punctures it. 
Even the long squeaky dog that had 12 compartments...all 12 were silenced in a few minutes.
I'll have to look for one of those squeaky chickens, ha! 
(But then again...maybe not!)


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

GSDchoice said:


> Nothing at our house squeaks for more than a few minutes!
> 
> Rumo unerringly finds the squeaker and punctures it.
> Even the long squeaky dog that had 12 compartments...all 12 were silenced in a few minutes.
> ...


If you want to give him the ultimate squeaker challenge, try the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff Squeak Ball.

https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Dog-Orbee-Tuff-Squeak-Ball/dp/B01ITF1ONY


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My dog Valor, who actually has what I consider exceptional environmentals ...hates lime green or any other fluorescent swirls. How do I possibly know this you may ask? He HATES when my daughter is in the bath and uses one of those Lush bath bombs. ESPECIALLY neon on swirly ones. He barks at and tries to kill the water that is certainly swallowing his girl.

He also went through a "flowers spell death" phase. When he was about 7 months old he smelled a flower and then sprung up and yelped a good 4 feet. He must have got stung. For quite a bit after than he HATED flowers. Gave them a berth on the sidewalk. And, he once reacted not long after that to a guy with a Hawaiian shirt on.


----------

